# Elite Dangerous!!!!!!!!!!!



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.elitedangerous.com/

Only people above a certain age will grasp my excitement!

Looks awesome!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Age rating . 7 ..

Yup they got you sorted :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Old enough to remember the original Elite on the ( BBC B ?).

Wasn't my thing, but I do know it was extraordinarily popular down the years.


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

I've just bought my boyfriend a saitek x52 pro for this game, don't think I've ever seen him as excited before! Lol


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

I backed this on Kickstarter when they were fundraising to get the development off the ground. It looks amazing!

To show how much I valued my time with that game all those years ago, I even backed it (with the promise of a copy of the game if they raised enough funds) even though I don't actually have a PC..


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm building a pc for my lad for Christmas on the provision that I can use it to play Elite. 

I bought the game the other week when it was listed at a sale price of £0.00 + £3p&p and got my download key last Friday, with an apology that the CD production has been delayed. Bargain. 

And yes I wasted hours of my youth on the BBC32k selling guns and narcotics to poor agricultural planets, trying to evade the police. 

Can't wait!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I remember this all those years ago.

Be interesting to see what the Mac specs are like, and when available.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

16/12/14


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

i will defiantly be buying this!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

Been playing in the Gamma - It is great 

Using a 360 pad as the parrot wants to eat the joystick/cable etc... But enough to kill things etc.

Need to get a Cobra before 16th ^.^


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Not keyboard and mouse?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2014)

That takes me back. Spent many an hour playing Elite .


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I used to love this game , I only used to trade the narcotics !! quick money:lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ahhh, the game you couldn't, err, copy on the Spectum because it came with the 'Lenslok'...


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

ardandy said:


> Not keyboard and mouse?


KB/Mouse is doable... Just not that great.

Joystick + Throttle (HOTAS) = Best
Joystick = 2nd best
Joypad = 3rd best
KB/Mouse = doable

In terms of fighting ability. Although just cargoing it wouldn't matter as much.

I've only tried joystick and pad. Joystick was better.
Not tried KB/Mouse - But that seems to be the general script from the forums.

Thrustmaster make a HOTAS stick for about £30


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Do you still get to try and fly through the letter box in a rotating cube to the Blue Danube?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Captain Fizz said:


> KB/Mouse is doable... Just not that great.
> 
> Joystick + Throttle (HOTAS) = Best


This is my next dilemma, £30 for the Thrustmaster or £100 for the Saitek X52.... 

Although i'm finding it very hard to convince myself that £100 to spend on a joystick for one game is necessary when £30 will do.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Shug said:


> Do you still get to try and fly through the letter box in a rotating cube to the Blue Danube?


Yes, but is has changed a bit!






Best thing ever on the BBC32k was earning enough credits to buy an automatic docking system!

How things have moved on. This was awesome in the 80's


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

That's it then, I must have it! :lol:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Oe'er just looking at the minimum requirements it needs to run , Buggered if I know , if my pc at home is up to it


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Just preordered!



Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

Just sold my Eagle and bought a hauler.

So combat out the window, trading for pennies in!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Joystick ordered, ready for launch date!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, I ordered a Thrustmaster HOTAS yesterday. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

Now in an Adder, trading is a little tricky but a good trade run = decent payout.

So flying around taking notes etc 

22T of cargo space, reduced the shields from a class 3 to a class 2 set so still have shields but 4 more cargo space 
(Will make sense once you are in)


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Is it out yet!


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544577254958043136


> Get ready Commanders - we are working towards releasing Elite: Dangerous 1.0 at midday GMT tomorrow, 16.12.14


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

That looks so cool! I must find a way to resist the Pre-Order button until January!!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Its out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy!


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

Updated @ Home - Just find time to play!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

So what peeps think?

Pre order got me the eagle so got a little.jump at the start.


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

Awesome  At 250k credits and in an Adder.
Highly recommend skipping hauler and going straight to adder if trading.

I had lots of fun in the eagle killing stuff but apparently the Adder can hold its own too!
(I sold all shields etc to get more cargo space )

Recommendations online are to sell the eagle but it is up to you - I enjoyed pimping it out a bit and enjoyment is the name of the game


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Had to be done!

Cinema/Gaming Room now!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

So it's been a while now.


Peeps thoughts?


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

Awesome 

Am in an Asp fitted for trading and have a kitted out Viper for shooting things.

Tried mining, blergh.
Tried bounty hunting, good fun 
Trading is where the pennies are at so making some credits non-stop until I have enough to do some exploring / bigger ships to kill bigger stuff 

Although have taken out Anaconda's (biggest ship in game atm) with the Viper (cheapest combat ship) with a few AI helpers to keep the rounds from hitting me too much.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Spent ages fighting with the capital ships at kappa fornicas. Easy money there, about 50k per trip and that was in an eagle.


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

It's about 100k per trip with cargo.
So 200K+ for a round trip 

Aiming for T7 then make pennies to equip / purchase a decent combat ship.
Viper is still great tho.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've only been able to spend a couple of hours on it so far and have done the first few training bits (not the advanced) and then had a play at the actual game. Hopefully i can to have another go this afternoon before the lad comes home from college and wants his pc back!

What are you guys playing, the solo mode?

Also, how long does it take to get to the nearest planet? I did the hyperspace and i was still light years away.

All set up and ready to rock n roll though!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Usually takes a few mins from dropping out to getting to.planet. 

Complete tutorials otherwise it wont make sense in parts.


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

In my Viper I'm in open play, in the cargo ship, Private Group 

You have normal locomotion, Super Cruise (in system) then Hyperspace (between systems)

If in the sidewinder, feel free to crash and burn lots - Your insurance will cover you 

Oh - UNBIND "eject all cargo"


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

lol, managed to spend 20 mins trying to bind the joystick & keys, did the travelling training (only ones I haven't done are the advanced ones), just started playing and the missus phoned wanting picking up. Come home and the lad is on his pc so there goes today play. 

I've a bonus Eagle docked somewhere, just read online that this should show in the galaxy map so I'll try and get that next time. 

It was a lot less complicated on the BBC 32k!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

The bonus eagle was for preorders. 

It's in the same system you started in.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, got it on pre-order so hopefully there will be an eagle in there somewhere.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/EliteTraders/comments/2q3goa


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

I enjoyed killing things that interdicted me in the Eagle - Nice wee ship.
Some peeps sell it straight away / get a hauler/added but I liked it


----------



## Vroomfondel (Oct 19, 2012)

Here's a couple of sites that you might find useful.

http://www.elitetradingtool.co.uk - For all things trading.

and

https://cmdr.club/routes/ - For calculating longer jump routes that you can't do in the galaxy map.


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

For planning your next ship:
http://eliteshipyard.nfshost.com/
Or seeing how much you can fit on a ship whilst having enough power


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Just did part of the run from that link I posted above.

Got 350,000CR in about 90mins! 

Woo!


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

Tried the rares a few times, it's OK... Nice to mix up when trading 

Can make your own routes here if you find the same route boring:
http://eliteraretrader.co.uk/?route...7,81,79,67,73,63,97,86,16,9,8,87,83&name=Fizz

That's a test route I've not tried yet


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

Guess who got a Python yesterday? 

Will have the insurance for it soon


----------

